

How Much Does It Cost To Make An App? - davidbarker
http://howmuchtomakeanapp.com/

======
Diamons
Love the design and concept. Obviously this can't be used for every case but
for pure curiosity's sake this is a great tool.

------
ratherhost
Let's see, I want a Windows or Mac App for my desktop.

Whoops! Looks like someone bought a domain name for nothing!

